# Is the "DP" now an orphan ?



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

Finished watching the Tech Chat and not one single word about the DishPlayer. All the talk about the 501 and 721 and new features/menu's/etc. and nothing about enhancing our DP's or for that matter even being able to upgrade to a new PVR unit(other than the $199/ one year commmittment to AT150 that's available to any sub.). With all the failed software releases we've endured over the years, I was hoping to hear something positive about the DP. I wonder how many callers and emails got tossed at the question pre-screen interview.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder who will adopt it then if it is an orphan, lol.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Today, as yesterday, I got major blackouts with my DP while watching recorded and paused material. I'd just hope for them to fix the DP, is that too much to ask?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Try [email protected] if you're interested in upgrading. You should be able to get a $99 deal per 501.

Be nice to them and make a business case (i.e. you spend x hours a month with tech support, therefore, it would pay for you to give me an upgrade for .50x*cost of total monthly tech support time per hour).


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrydj _
> *Today, as yesterday, I got major blackouts with my DP while watching recorded and paused material. I'd just hope for them to fix the DP, is that too much to ask? *


You may want to check your hard disk. This could be a symptom of a failing hard drive.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What is the life of a hard drive?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am the parent of two adorable little DPs. They are about 2 yrs old and are reasonably well-behaved, but like most children, certainly not perfect. I've found that keeping them awake 24 hours a day contributes to their good conduct.

I've heard that some parents have been so disappointed in the behavior of their DPs that they have sold, traded or even given away their little darlings. I find this to be unconscienable. Sure, many of the little guys have had developmental problems, but to replace an innocent DP with another PVR is to deny one's parental responsibility.

Talk to your DP and show him that you really care. Encourage the little guy to behave better, and praise him when he shows improvement.

I've found that frequently asking *"Who's yer daddy?"* will elicit a positive response from your DP.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *
> I've found that frequently asking "Who's yer daddy?" will elicit a positive response from your DP. *


My only scary thought about that Nick is what are you doing to your DP while you are saying that?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My God, Chris! Have you no decency? 

Other than frequently removing and reinserting the smartcard and pressing a few buttons, all activities with my DPs are above board and are frequently supervised by an authorized Dish CSR.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sometimes the DP needs to be punished for its actions too (thrown out the window) or to not claim it. I sold mine and ridded of the problem child.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Though there have been times when I've wanted to use my dp for some heavy target practice, I've learned to accept the fact that it will never be perfect. And why trade it for another pvr, which also isn't perfect?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am using the triple redundancy factor. I have a 501 and 2 Dishplayers. Important shows are programmed on all 3. So far, I have not missed any of my shows if any 1 or 2 of them fail.

I was all set to sell 2 of the DP's and get a 721 but now I'm waiting to see how much the 921 will cost.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a cool idea Chris! No more lost recordings!


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I have seen that MSNTv is recruiting DP testers, so there must still be some life planned for the DP.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What do u mean recruiting DP testers? They are selecting beta testers for new releases in that product? I remember being chosen for something when they first came out.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

There is a web page on MSNTv that has a form to fill out to apply for beta testers. DBSForums now has a thread on the topic with links.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Keep in mind that the DishPlayer has three functions in one box: WebTV/PVR/IRD. Many of us do not use the WebTV function. It's likely that the upgrade will only affect the WebTV side. If that's the case, then MS would only want WebTV'ers to do the "preview" as that is where the most of their DP fee revenues come from.

MicroShaft: "All things to all people, whether you like it or not"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What if you do not like that software you download for the beta test? Can you stop the beta testing?


----------

